# Dual Coil Unit



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

Good morning. Advise please. I have the EVOD that operate on the single coil. Will the dual coil work on this device? 
Thank you.
Jannie


----------



## MurderDoll (23/2/15)

Couldn't resist.

Yeah. It depends which dual coil cleoromiser your wanting to use with it.


----------



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Couldn't resist.
> 
> Yeah. It depends which dual coil cleoromiser your wanting to use with it.


Tanks Zodd as I said the cleoromiser that I have is the original that came with the kit. The single coil model!


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

It should work, but probably not very satisfactory. Dual coils like to have more power to drive it.


----------



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

Andre said:


> It should work, but probably not very satisfactory. Dual coils like to have more power to drive it.


Thanks Andre that said I do have the Vision spinner 2 battery. The EVOD clearomiser fit on it. Could that be the solution?


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

Jan Bike said:


> Thanks Andre that said I do have the Vision spinner 2 battery. The EVOD clearomiser fit on it. Could that be the solution?


So, if I understand you correctly, you want to use the dual coiled EVOD clearomizer on the Vision Spinner 2? If so, should be perfectly fine....a great combination.


----------



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

Andre said:


> So, if I understand you correctly, you want to use the dual coiled EVOD clearomizer on the Vision Spinner 2? If so, should be perfectly fine....a great combination.


That is correct yes. I am going to try it out thank you Andre.


----------



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

Jan Bike said:


> That is correct yes. I am going to try it out thank you Andre.


I tried it out but the dual coil is to long for the clearomiser. So back to the drawing board.


----------



## BumbleBee (23/2/15)

I think there was some confusion here. The Dual coil unit (atomizer) like the one that fits the Mini ProTank 3 will not fit the single coil EVOD1 tank/clearomizer. The single coil from the EVOD1 will however fit a Dual Coil clearomizer like the mPT3 if an extra silicon grommet/seal is added on the base of the chimney section. All of these clearomizers are EGO threaded and will fit on any battery/mod with an EGO thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan Bike (23/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I think there was some confusion here. The Dual coil unit (atomizer) like the one that fits the Mini ProTank 3 will not fit the single coil EVOD1 tank/clearomizer. The single coil from the EVOD1 will however fit a Dual Coil clearomizer like the mPT3 if an extra silicon grommet/seal is added on the base of the chimney section. All of these clearomizers are EGO threaded and will fit on any battery/mod with an EGO thread
> Thank you for the info BumbleBee


----------



## Andre (23/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I think there was some confusion here. The Dual coil unit (atomizer) like the one that fits the Mini ProTank 3 will not fit the single coil EVOD1 tank/clearomizer. The single coil from the EVOD1 will however fit a Dual Coil clearomizer like the mPT3 if an extra silicon grommet/seal is added on the base of the chimney section. All of these clearomizers are EGO threaded and will fit on any battery/mod with an EGO thread.


Thanks for clearing that up....I got lost. 
@Jan Bike, as far as I know the EVOD clearomizer is also available as a dual coil unit...yes, here it is - called the EVOD 2 (only R70): http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...the-vapour/products/evod-2-dual-coil-atomiser

Reactions: Like 1


----------

